# Configuración de relé para que de dos salidas de señal diferentes



## Donovan2007 (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola.

Os comento, quiero montar en el coche una apertura rápida con un lector rfid.

El lector RFID cada vez que pasas la tarjeta envia un impulso de 12v. Ya he instalado el cierre centralizado en mi coche. y tengo localizado los dos cables que hacen que se abra y cierre la puerta del coche. un cable envia la señal de apertura y otro la de cierre.

Lo que no quiero es instalar dos lectores RFID uno para cada impulso... Cerrar y abrir.

No sé si me explico.

He comprado una especie de relé que lo que hace que cada vez que recibe un impulso manda una señal a un relé y cuando le da otro impulso lo manda al otro relé... ya que si solo tengo un relé normal solo abre la puerta. No  sé si me explico porque soy nuevisimo en esto.

He comprado esto, pero sin estar muy seguro de que sea esto lo que busco (((Montaje en panel momentary-switch/pulse-signal Control Pestillo Dpdt módulo de relés,5 v ))))
BUSCAR EN EBAY O AMAZON, 


Basicamente y para ahorrar de poner dos lectores rfid... Lo que quiero es que cada vez que reciba un impulso este relé desde el lector rfid pues abra o cierre la puerta. turnando los dos relé que lleva. uno abre y otro cierra. 

si yo pusiera el lector rfid y solo quisiera abrir la puerta... No me haria ni falta el relé... ya que solo el lector enviaría el impulso, pero al querer que el mismo lector me valga para abrir y cerrar, necesito que ese relé haga ese trabajo. que por cada impulso que reciba del rfid vaya turnando un relé y otro. este lleva dos relé uno para abrir y otro para cerrar y el solo tiene que saber que cuando reciba un impulso tiene que cambiar automáticamente al otro relé para que reciba el impulso de cierre.

Yo no se si me explico y si esto es un toston... Solo quiero saber si este relé que he comprado me valdría y si no vale... que es lo que tengo que comprar.

porque si compro dos lectores rfid... es un toston. uno para enviar impulso de cierre y otro de apertura. significa que tengo que tener dos tarjetas rfid o llaveros. uno para cerrar y otro para abrir. si hay un relé que sepa que por cada impulso tiene que cambiar la "via"... me vendría genial.

Como veis por como me explico no tengo ni idea de como funciona este mundo jajaja

Gracias por la ayuda 

Para buscarlo y ver las especificaciones solo hay que entrar en E B A Y y pones esto (((( Montaje en panel momentary-switch/pulse-signal Control Pestillo Dpdt módulo de relés,5 v ))))

Al ser nuevo en el foro no puedo subir fotos o dejar links... O al menos yo, no sé. ...


----------



## sergiot (Abr 19, 2017)

No se entendió nada, lo que sale del lector, es un pulso o cambia de estado y se queda en ese por tiempo indefinido??


----------



## Donovan2007 (Abr 19, 2017)

sergiot dijo:


> No se entendió nada, lo que sale del lector, es un pulso o cambia de estado y se queda en ese por tiempo indefinido??



Jajaja lo siento.

Lo que sale del lector RFID da un impulso de menos de un segundo. El impulso va hacia el modulo de los dos relés y el modulo de los relés gestiona que cada vez que envia un impulso pase por un relé u otro. Eso hace que envie una señal de fierre o apertura.

Quiero saber si lo que he comprado hace eso o si existe cual me recomendais. 

Como he dicho soy nuevo en el foro y en esto de la electronica.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 19, 2017)

Supongo que sirve pero para eso te bastaba un flip-flop, tienen uma salida Q y  ~Q (la misma pero invertida) con solo conectabas tu pulso al reloj y en cada pulso se invierten las salidas.

¿La señal apertura/cierre es constante o pulsante?


----------



## Donovan2007 (Abr 19, 2017)

Nuyel dijo:


> Supongo que sirve pero para eso te bastaba un flip-flop, tienen uma salida Q y  ~Q (la misma pero invertida) con solo conectabas tu pulso al reloj y en cada pulso se invierten las salidas.
> 
> ¿La señal apertura/cierre es constante o pulsante?



Hola!.

La señal que envia el RFID es solo de un pulso y dura menos de un segundo. 

La puerta tiene dos cables es de aperturs y cierre... Asi que necesito que el mismo aparatiro tenga dos salidas y cada vez que llegue el impulso del RFID al aparatito lo gestione... osea si el aparatito tiene dos relés... pues que por cada impulso alterne los relés... asi eso me dará para que un relé abra y otro cierre sin necesidad de usar dos lectores RFID uno para cierre y otro para apertura.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola, relee el comentario del compañero Nuyel (#4) ahí está la respuesta. Además hay que aprovechar el pulso del lector RFID, inyectandola mediante compuertas AND a las salidas del FF. Así tendrás un pulso en cada salida y no una señal constante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2017)

Y un 4017 dividiendo por dos ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y un 4017 dividiendo por dos ?


Es mas facil un FF T hecho con un D (4013) realimentado con Q\


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2017)

El 4013 tiene salidas separadas ?

Edit : Cierto que tiene dos FF


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El 4013 tiene salidas separadas ?
> 
> Edit : Cierto que tiene dos FF


Sip. Tiene dos FF D c/u con salidas Q y Q\ mas set y reset. Total 6 pines por FF


----------



## Donovan2007 (Abr 20, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, relee el comentario del compañero Nuyel (#4) ahí está la respuesta. Además hay que aprovechar el pulso del lector RFID, inyectandola mediante compuertas AND a las salidas del FF. Así tendrás un pulso en cada salida y no una señal constante.




Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Pero... No tengo ni idea de lo que habláis... Para mi es como chino jajaja.

Me podéis dejar un link de lo que me haría falta?.

 lo que he comprado ya me vale?.



Gracias por ayudarme... Pero soy tan nuevo que no entiendo casi de nada.

Aún siendo nuevo he podido montar el cierre centralizado y algunas cosas mas en mi coche, y ahora me hace falta montar esto. Más o menos me entiendo, pero lo que es el lenguaje tan técnico, no. 

Eso de ((FF D c/u con salidas Q y Q\)) no tengo ni idea, y de nuevo lo siento por mi ignorancia, menos mal que hay foros como estos. 

Ya se que es ir de cómodos... Pero si me pudierais pasar un link de lo que me hace falta o un esquema... Yo lo estudiaría. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 20, 2017)

Lo que te están diciendo es que uses un flip flop para hacer lo que necesitas, este es como si fuera una pequeña unidad memoria, las salidas Q y /Q es porque cuando Q vale 1 /Q vale 0, siempre es la opuesta a la otra, por cada pulso cambian de estado y se mantienen en ese, tu receptor manda un pulso para abrir, ese pulso pasa por el ff y pone a Q en 1 y asi se mantiene, cuando viene el siguiente pulso de tu receptor que es para cerrar pone a Q en 0, y asi sucesivamente.


----------



## Donovan2007 (Abr 20, 2017)

sergiot dijo:


> Lo que te están diciendo es que uses un flip flop para hacer lo que necesitas, este es como si fuera una pequeña unidad memoria, las salidas Q y /Q es porque cuando Q vale 1 /Q vale 0, siempre es la opuesta a la otra, por cada pulso cambian de estado y se mantienen en ese, tu receptor manda un pulso para abrir, ese pulso pasa por el ff y pone a Q en 1 y asi se mantiene, cuando viene el siguiente pulso de tu receptor que es para cerrar pone a Q en 0, y asi sucesivamente.




OK!!! Ahora si lo pillo!.

Donde o como puedo buscarlo para comprarlo?. 

Me puedes enviar un link del producto?.

Mil gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 20, 2017)

Es un chip con un circuito bastante simple, el 4013 vale (ese número es de la serie, el chip puede ser HEF4013 CD4013 algo así), de hecho, es probable que lo que compraste lleva un flip-flop, lo que preguntaba es si la señal de apertura o cierre está bien si se mantiene "pulsado el botón" o si debe ser momentánea, exactamente no he buscado lo que dices haber comprado, pero siendo DPDT en la descripción es fácil cablearlo, solo que tendrás más consumo que usando el flip-flop, además este no tendría desgaste mecánico y a la larga podría ser más confiable.


----------



## Donovan2007 (Abr 20, 2017)

Nuyel dijo:


> Es un chip con un circuito bastante simple, el 4013 vale (ese número es de la serie, el chip puede ser HEF4013 CD4013 algo así), de hecho, es probable que lo que compraste lleva un flip-flop, lo que preguntaba es si la señal de apertura o cierre está bien si se mantiene "pulsado el botón" o si debe ser momentánea, exactamente no he buscado lo que dices haber comprado, pero siendo DPDT en la descripción es fácil cablearlo, solo que tendrás más consumo que usando el flip-flop, además este no tendría desgaste mecánico y a la larga podría ser más confiable.



Ah! Gracias

El pulso solo es momentaneo no hay que dejar nada pulsado.

Voy a buscar a ver que veo.

Muchisimas gracias a todos.



No sé si soy yo... Pero lo que encuentro es un chip "pelado". Me refiero sin placa que lo administre ni nada.

Eso necesitaría soldadura a una placa con fuente de alime tacion y todo eso?. 

Creo que me voy a quedar con lo que he comprado que es mas rápido y sencillo para novatos... Pero estudiaré como hacerlo con el "4013".


----------

